# Espresso roaster



## Alidaood (Sep 17, 2018)

Hi guys.

I am looking for my first espresso roaster.

which is better Fresh roast SR540 or Kelvin home coffee roaster for dark espresso roasting ?

https://www.amazon.com/Fresh-Roast-SR540/dp/B07RT6S5YH

https://www.kelvinroaster.com/preorder#

Sent from my SM-C9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## M_H_S (Jun 6, 2018)

Really interesting . I hadn't heard of either of these. The price point is really good if they can perform

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## JackHK (Aug 26, 2017)

Hmmm not much description on the kelvin roaster???
120 grams popcorn air popper with timer ?

https://www.kelvinroaster.com/design


----------

